# Grieving



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

I lost my boy, Cooper, on Wednesday and I miss him so much. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma 5 weeks ago but was active and acting normally up until that morning. Even though we knew it would happen, I didn't anticipate how fast it would occur. He came in from a walk, rolled in the snow and ate his breakfast. It happen 5 minutes later. I feel cheated because he was only 8 years old and should've had a longer life. From reading others posts, i see this has occurred to too many of us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper.


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

My beautiful boy, doing one of his favorite activities.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's hard when we have to say goodbye. It just hurts so much and you feel so lost. Cooper was a beautiful boy and yes way to young. Losing them is the only hard part of loving a dog. Again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel your pain. I lost Dusty when he was six. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was a beautiful boy. A sudden loss is much more of a shock but the pain is the same.


----------



## CalliePeak (Feb 9, 2016)

I am so sorry! Hold tight to the beautiful memories!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. We lost our blind 7 year old Great Pyrenees to hemangiosarcoma Sept. 2014. We had adopted him 3 1/2 weeks earlier Shaggy was fine on Monday--doing his Pyr patrol of our yard (he had quickly learned where every barrel of flowers, fence etc was), eating his 3 meals with gusto, coming to us for ear rubs, etc. Tuesday morning he wouldn't even get up. Wouldn't take a bit. Got him to the vet and unltrasound showed the ruptured tumor on his spleen. Nothing could be done. He was only 7 and for the first time in his life was getting good food, attention, freedom from small crate. It doesn't seem fair does it, that our much loved dogs are taken from us so soon. But then, it hurts just as bad at 13.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Breaks my heart every time I see a new rainbow bridge post. :-( Hugs.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss!
Hemangiosarcoma also took my boy, about 7 months ago, unfortunately things usually progress very fast with this awful disease. We had 9 days together after my Kid's diagnosis, so I understand how it hurts to lose them so suddenly. 
But I like to believe this also means they didn't suffer for long!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I, too, lost my girl to hemangiosarcoma, age 10. It sounds like your baby had a great day up until it happened, so hard to imagine. They take a piece of our heart with when they leave, don't they?


----------

